# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  ζητω τεχνικό

## mikemtb73

αναζητω θερμουδραυλικο για επισκευή του υδραυλικού κυκλώματος. σταματησε να γυριζει τα νερά (οι κυκλοφορητες εμοιαζε να λειτουργούν/γυριζουν, αλλα το τζακι ανεβασε θερμοκρασία 90'C .
περιοχή  ανω Γλυφάδα.


Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb73

δυσκολο ε

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

